# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  دوري أبطال أوروبا: بايرن وانتر أقرب إلى ثمن النهائي وقمتان ناريتان لقطبي مانشستر

## salihmob

بدو  بايرن ميونيخ الالماني وانتر ميلان الايطالي اقرب الى التأهل الى الدور  ثمن النهائي في الجولة الخامسة قبل الاخيرة من دور المجموعات من مسابقة  دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم اليوم ، فيما يخوض قطبا مدينة مانشستر  الانكليزية قمتين ساخنتين: يونايتد على ارضه امام بنفيكا البرتغالي، وسيتي  امام مضيفه نابولي الايطالي.
 ويلعب بايرن ميونيخ مع فياريال الاسباني ضمن المجموعة  الاولى التي تضم مانشستر سيتي ونابولي، وانتر ميلان الايطالي مع مضيفه  طرابزون سبور التركي ضمن المجموعة الثانية التي يلتقي فيها ايضا سسكا موسكو  الروسي مع ليل الفرنسي.
 في المباراة الاولى، يسعى الفريق البافاري الى استغلال  عاملي الارض والجمهور لتحقيق الفوز على فياريال الجريح وحجز بطاقته الى ثمن  النهائي للمسابقة التي يستضيف مباراتها النهائية هذا الموسم على ملعبه  "اليانز ارينا" في ميونيخ.
 وسيكون الفريق البافاري مطالبا بنسيان خسارته امام ضيفه  بوروسيا دورتموند حامل لقب الدوري المحلي الموسم الماضي صفر-1 اول من امس  السبت، للمصالحة مع جماهيره واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات علما بانه يكفيه  التعادل للحاق بركب المتأهلين الى الدور ثمن النهائي وهم ريال مدريد  وبرشلونة الاسبانيان وميلان الايطالي.
 ويتصدر بايرن ميونيخ المجموعة برصيد 10 نقاط بفارق 3  نقاط امام مانشستر سيتي و5 نقاط امام نابولي، فيما يقبع فياريال في المركز  الاخير من دون رصيد.
 ويمني بايرن ميونيخ النفس بتجديد فوزه على فياريال  عندما كان تغلب عليه 2-صفر على ملعب "المادريغال" في ايلول/سبتمبر الماضي،  بيد ان المهمة لن تكون سهلة خصوصا وان الفريق البافاري يعاني الامرين في  الاونة الاخيرة بسبب غياب لاعب وسطه الدولي باستيان شفاينشتايغر بسبب كسر  في عظمة الترقوة. كما ان فياريال ليس لديه ما يخسره وسيلعب من اجل تحقيق  الفوز من اجل المنافسة على المركز الثالث المؤهل الى مسابقة الدوري  الاوروبي "يوروبا ليغ".
 واعترف القائد فيليب لام بمعاناة زملائه في غياب  شفاينشتايغر، وقال "بالتأكيد نحن بحاجة الى شفاينشتايغر، انه لاعب مؤثر في  صفوفنا وغيابه ضربة قوية لنا. نحتاج الى خبرته وتمريراته الحاسمة وحضوره".
 ويعول بايرن ميونيخ على عودة جناحه الهولندي اريين روبن  بعد تعافيه من عملية جراحية في خصره، وكان المدرب يوب هاينكيس فاجأ الجميع  باشراكه اساسيا في المباراة امام بوروسيا دورتموند بعدما كان الشك يحوم  حول ذلك جراء تجدد اصابة روبن في اليوم الاول من عودته الى التدريبات مطلع  الاسبوع الماضي.
 وطالب روبن زملاءه بعدم التأثر بالخسارة امام بوروسيا دورتموند.
 وفي المجموعة ذاتها، يلتقي نابولي ومانشستر سيتي في قمة نارية يسعى من خلالها الطرفان الى تفادي الخسارة.
 ويدرك نابولي ان خسارته غدا تعني خروجه خالي الوفاض من  المسابقة، في حين ان خسارة مانشستر سيتي تبقي اماله قائمة لكن ليس بيديه  لانه سيكون مطالبا بالفوز على الفريق البافاري في الجولة السادسة الاخيرة  مع تمني تعثر نابولي امام مضيفه فياريال.
 وحتى التعادل لن يحسم الامر بالنسبة الى الفريقين وسيؤجل ذلك الى الجولة الاخيرة.
 ويقدم الفريقان عروضا جيدة في المسابقة هذا الموسم وهما يسعيان الى مواصلتها عندما يلتقيان غدا.
 وكان نابولي انتزع تعادلا ثمينا من سيتي 1-1 في الجولة  الاولى، بيد ان الفريق الانكليزي تحسن كثيرا منذ ذلك الحين سواء محليا او  قاريا وهو لو ظهر بمستواه في البريمر ليغ لن سيشكل خطرا كبيرا على الفريق  الايطالي ومنافسة بايرن ميونيخ على صدارة المجموعة.
 وشدد مدرب مانشستر سيتي، الايطالي روبرتو مانشيني على  صعوبة مهمة فريقه، وقال "نابولي يعيش حالة معنوية جيدة في المسابقة  القارية، ويقدم عروضا جيدة على ارضه في المسابقة، وبالتالي لن تكون مهمتنا  سهلة هناك"، مضيفا "اذا اردنا الفوز في نابولي فيتعين علينا اللعب بمستوى  أفضل من الذي قدمناه امام نيوكاسل (3-1) في البريمر ليغ" اول من امس السبت.
 ويعول مانشيني على نجميه الاسباني دافيد سيلفا والدولي  غاريث باري اللذين اراحهما في المباراة الاخيرة امام نيوكاسل، وقال مانشيني  في هذا الصدد: "بالنسبة لي، بامكان دافيد لعب جميع المباريات، لكن في بعض  الاحيان يجب اراحته. لقد وصل الخميس من كوستاريكا (حيث خاض مباراة دولية  ودية مع منتخب بلاده). والامر ذاته بالنسبة الى باري الذي لعب مباراتين  دوليتين (ضد اسبانيا والسويد)".
 ويملك مانشيني اكثر من سلاح للعودة بنتيجة ايجابية من  نابولي خصوصا مواطنه الدولي المشاكس ماريو بالوتيلي والعاجي يايا توريه  والبوسني ادين دزيكو الى جانب الارجنتيني سيرخيو اغويرو.
 في المقابل، يامل نابولي العائد الى المسابقة للمرة  الاولى منذ 21 عاما في تعزيز حظوظه في التأهل الى الدور ثمن النهائي وان  كان ذلك على حساب مانشستر سيتي، ويعتمد بالخصوص على هدافه الدولي  الاوروغوياني ادينسون كافاني وصانع العابه السلوفاكي ماريك هامسيك  والارجنتيني ايزكيال لافيتزي.
 وتباينت مستويات نابولي هذا الموسم مقارنة مع الموسم  الماضي عندما كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من احراز اللقب المحلي، ويبقى فوزه على  قطبي ميلانو (ضيفه ميلان 3-1 ومضيفه انتر ميلان 3-صفر) افضل ما حققه حتى  الان في الدوري هذا الموسم.
 وفي الثانية، يحل انتر ميلان ضيفا على طرابزون سبور في  لقاء ثأري يسعى من خلاله الضيوف الى رد الاعتبار لخسارتهم امام الفريق  التركي صفر-1 في الجولة الاولى.
 ويدخل انتر ميلان المباراة بمعنويات عالية بعد فوزه على  كالياري 2-1 اول من امس السبت في الدوري المحلي، بيد انه سيفتقد خدمات  صانع العابه الدولي الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر بسبب الاصابة في فخذه الايسر  والتي ستبعده 20 يوما عن الملاعب.
 ويطمح انتر ميلان الى تحقيق فوزه الرابع على التوالي  وضمان تأهله وصدارة المجموعة، علما بان التعادل يكفيه لحجز بطاقته الى  الدور المقبل.
 ويملك انتر ميلان 9 نقاط من 3 انتصارات متتالية بفارق 4  نقاط امام طرابزون سبور وسسكا موسكو الروسي الذي يستضيف ليل بطل الدوري  الفرنسي وصاحب المركز الاخير برصيد نقطتين.
 وسيكون ملعب "اولدترافورد" في مانشستر مسرحا للقمة الساخنة بين مانشستر يونايتد وضيفه بنفيكا.
 ويتصدر الفريقان المجموعة الثالثة برصيد 8 نقاط لكل منهما وفوز احدهما سيخول له التأهل الى الدور ثمن النهائي.
 وكان الفريقان تعادلا 1-1 ذهابا في ايلول/سبتمبر الماضي.
 وتعيد مباراة الغد الى الاذهان مواجهتهما في المباراة  النهائية لعام 1968 على ملعب ويمبلي في العاصمة لندن عندما الت النتيجة  للشياطين الحمر وتوجوا باللقب الاول في المسابقة الاوروبية العريقة.
 ويسعى مانشستر يونايتد الى الحاق الخسارة الاول ببنفيكا  هذا الموسم في مختلف المسابقات مسلحا بعاملي الارض والجمهور والمعنويات  العالية بعد 5 انتصارات متتالية في مختلف المسابقات بينها 3 محليا اخرها  على مضيفه سوانسي 1-صفر اول من امس السبت.
 وحقق الفريق الشمالي العريق انتصاراته الخمسة دون ان  تهتز شباكه وهو دليل على قوة خط دفاعه الذي استعاد توازنه منذ الخسارة  المذلة امام مانشستر سيتي 1-6 في 23 ايلول/سبتمبر الماضي.
 لكن مهمة رجال السير اليكس فيرغوسون لن تكون سهلة امام بنفيكا الذي لم يخسر في 20 مباراة حتى الان هذا الموسم.
 وفي المجموعة ذاتها، يلعب غالاتي الروماني صاحب المركز  الاخير من دون رصيد مع بال السويسري الثالث برصيد 5 نقاط، في مباراة يسعى  من خلالها الاخير الى الفوز للابقاء على اماله في المنافسة على احدى  البطاقتين المؤهلتين الى الدور الثاني.
 وفي المجموعة الرابعة، يبدو ريال مدريد مرشحا بقوة الى تحقيق فوزه الخامس على التوالي عندما يستضيف دينامو زغرب الكرواتي.
 ويضرب ريال مدريد الذي حجز بطاقته الى ثمن النهائي،  بقوة هذا الموسم بقيادة مدربه البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو الذي حطم رقمه  القياسي الشخصي من حيث عدد الانتصارات المتتالية وذلك بعد ان تمكن الناديب  الملكي من الفوز على مضيفه فالنسيا 3-2 اول من امس السبت في الدوري المحلي.
 وكان الفوز على فالنسيا ال11 على التوالي في جميع  المسابقات، ما سمح لمورينيو في تحطيم رقمه الشخصي (10 انتصارات متتالية)  الذي حققه خلال موسم 2002-2003 مع فريقه السابق بورتو.
 وبدأ مسلسل انتصارات ريال مدريد امام رايو فاليكانو  (6-2) في الدوري المحلي ثم على اياكس امستردام الهولندي (3-صفر) في دوري  ابطال اوروبا، واسبانيول (4-صفر) وبيتيس (4-1) وملقة (4-صفر) في الدوري، ثم  ليون الفرنسي (4-صفر) في دوري ابطال اوروبا، وفياريال (3-صفر) وريال  سوسييداد (1-صفر) في الدوري، وعلى ليون (2-صفر) مجددا واوساسونا (7-1) ثم  فالنسيا، مسجلا في طريقه 40 هدفا من اصل 52 في 16 مباراة خاضها حتى الان  محليا واوروبيا.
 وفي المجموعة ذاتها، يخوض ليون الفرنسي فرصته الاخيرة  لانعاش اماله في المنافسة على البطاقة الثانية في المجموعة عندما يستضيف  اياكس امستردام الهولندي.
 ويحتل ليون المركز الثالث في المجموعة برصيد 4 نقاط مقابل 7 نقاط لاياكس امستردام.
 وسيكون الفريق الفرنسي مطالبا بنسيان خسارته امام ضيفه  رين 1-2 يوم الجمعة الماضي محليا لزيادة جراح اياكس امستردام الذي لم يذق  طعم الفوز في مباراتيه الاخيرتين محليا.

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا على المتابعه

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابعة ممتازة......

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا  لك على المتابعه

----------

